# Reece Gaines



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I didn't see him play much last year, so it would be great if any Magic fans could tell me why a #15 pick struggled so much, shooting 29% from the field and playing only 38 games?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> I didn't see him play much last year, so it would be great if any Magic fans could tell me why a #15 pick struggled so much, shooting 29% from the field and playing only 38 games?


He had a very difficult time adjusting to the pro game on top of the fact that his handle got exposed at this level. Hopefully he'll spend this entire offseason working on his game


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

yeah...the pg's were taking advantage of the fact that he was easy to 'own' because he was nervous on the court...he's not bad..maybe a 10/5/2 guy next season..who knows..if he gets PT he'll be good..

he showed up that he can score...its just that our coaching had no faith in him like they always give up our great players?

magettte....ben wallace.....atkins....chaucny billups..!!!!! reece gaines??

TMAC????????

hehe

except we knew tmac would be amazing


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> I didn't see him play much last year, so it would be great if any Magic fans could tell me why a #15 pick struggled so much, shooting 29% from the field and playing only 38 games?


His shot is pretty slow and clunky. And the first thing I noticed the first time I saw him play was that he has a very high dribble. I thought he was going to get it stolen everytime he had the ball. And he looked very overwhelmed everytime he got on the court.

From what I saw last season, he's got a lot of work ahead of him to just be able to stay in the league.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sounds like a rookie Nachbar, who was stripped every time he tried to dribble. Nachbar has greatly improved his game in two seasons, now all he needs is a consistent shot.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Sounds like a rookie Nachbar, who was stripped every time he tried to dribble. Nachbar has greatly improved his game in two seasons, now all he *needs is a consistent shot. *




Wasnt that supposed to be a strong point in his game?


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Reece will have to prove this summer he can handle the back up point postion. That position is wide open.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> [/b]
> 
> Wasnt that supposed to be a strong point in his game?


No, he was expected to develop into a perimeter threat but has struggled to do so. He's a big guard who can slash to the basket, hustles and plays tough perimeter defense, although he's still a little slow.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Ive always been really high on Nachbar, I was very happy to see he wasnt included in the TMac deal. I hope he pans out to be a solid contributor.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Honestly, I didn't want to give up Gaines in the trade because he's a tall point guard that could potentially play in the same backcourt as Francis effectively allowing him to slide over to the 2 and still not have any defensive problems. Gaines really didn't get much of a chance to showcase his stuff, which really didn't make much sense to me, especially when we were already out of playoff contention. I do recall one game at the end of the season when he got some decent playing time against the World Champion Pistons(27 minutes) and he got 14 points, 4 rebounds and 4 assists on 50% shooting without turning the ball over once.


----------



## Courtking031 (Jul 7, 2004)

I saw him play in college a couple of times, he's a 6-6 PG and he's very creative with the ball. My prediction is that if Houston doesn't do anything with their PG spot in the offseason, he will probably start.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.courier-journal.com/cjsports/news2004/07/06/E1-bozich0706-6032.html



> Van Gundy didn't promise a starting position or guarantee Gaines even a third of the minutes he played at the University of Louisville.
> 
> This is what he told Gaines: Forget last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

How well could Gaines play a SG/SF role backing up Jim Jackson and McGrady? 

His situation reminds me of the Nets 2nd year 6'7 PG, who many think may need to be converted to a Jiri Welsch combo type player. Gaines seems to be in a similar predicament.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

He seems a bit small to play SF, but im no reece gaines expert


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Courtking031</b>!
> I saw him play in college a couple of times, he's a 6-6 PG and he's very creative with the ball. My prediction is that if Houston doesn't do anything with their PG spot in the offseason, he will probably start.


Can't.... contain.... laughter.... much.... longer...  

Yes, why don't the Rockets use the man who got the least amount of playing time on the worst team in the league, because he was very possibly the worst player on that team, as a starting PG! Fantastic idea! :laugh: That way, the Rockets would have a great half-court game. The defensive half. He would never get it over the halfcourt line without being jacked.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

You are such a poor judge of talent we will see who is laughing at the end of the season when you see gaines learn his role on the rockets. He should be one of the best defenders in the league next year shutting every one down just like the pietris guy in golden state that guy totally frustrated steve. he wanted to fight him after the game that is what gaines is going to be for our team. A fiesty six foot six guard who gives all the other guards in the league hell!!!


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

You think Gaines will be a defensive God and you're calling me a bad judge of talent?  Even after I watched his wretched excuse for playing basketball for an entire season? You are killin' me over here. :laugh: Seriously. You must get tons of calls from Comedy Central. I'm sure they'd love to have you for... something.

Then again, I guess it is possible Gaines could become a fantastic defender though. I mean, he gaurds that space on the bench with a passion.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

ok i dont like you talking about our player. He is ours and you cant have him. You can wish you have him but you cant actually have him because he is now on the team that will actually make the playoffs this year. Im not saying that the magic wont make the playoffs, but i think the rockets have a better shot. Don't you..........Mr. Magic. 

You have some interesting thoughts and they somewhat have merrit, but you can not judge a player's value after only one season. He may not be an all star, but he should round out into a fine NBA citizen.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I would be shocked if Gaines is the starting point guard at the beginning of the season. As of right now, I don't think he would get much playing time. It would be nice if Mark Jackson could help him during practice and we sign a free agent to start.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> ok i dont like you talking about our player.


I'll let you know if I ever start to care. :laugh: 



> He is ours and you cant have him.


I can't have him? Praise the Lord! 



> You can wish you have him but you cant actually have him because he is now on the team that will actually make the playoffs this year.


You are joking... right? :uhoh: Please tell me you're joking. Cause you're starting to frighten me. Which part of me being relieved he's no longer on my team didn't come through clearly? The team that will make the playoffs? Last time I checked, there were 15 others. Which will include us.



> Im not saying that the magic wont make the playoffs, but i think the rockets have a better shot.


You're mistaken. You're in the Western Conference and traded away a crapload of your depth. We're in the Eastern Conference and we, well, have that depth. You now have the worst PG's in the league and a cancer as your starting PF. He can't gaurd Eastern PF's, what makes you think he'll still hold his own out there? If anything, it'll be much easier for us than you. 



> You have some interesting thoughts and they somewhat have merrit, but you can not judge a player's value after only one season. He may not be an all star, but he should round out into a fine NBA citizen.


I know my thoughts have merit, because the man is the epitome of the word bust. Sometimes you can judge a player after one season when they're simply THAT bad. He is indeed THAT bad.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> He can't gaurd Eastern PF's, what makes you think he'll still hold his own out there?


We have Jeff Van Gundy as our coach. Take a look at what he did to Francis' defense last year, he is now the best defensive PG in the league after Jason Kidd.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> yeah...the pg's were taking advantage of the fact that he was easy to 'own' because he was nervous on the court...he's not bad..maybe a 10/5/2 guy next season..who knows..if he gets PT he'll be good..
> 
> he showed up that he can score...its just that our coaching had no faith in him like they always give up our great players?
> ...


Well, <b>you were the ONLY one who thought that</b>, as TMac was just a bench player kid who was signed to help the BIG 5 time all star, Grant Hill!!!

NOT one single newspaper/media thought he'd be a scoring leader, the main man, or anthing other than a young player who was <b>ONE of the pieces Grant Hill needed on <u>"his" </u></b> new team!


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I don't see how anyone who saw him play in college could think he was going to be a good pro. He was the best player on a decent louisville team, but he *never* was a dominant player.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Mr. Magic you are a worthy advisary i value your opinion and i would like to have a truce lets just say both teams got a good deal in the trade. We will not know who got a better deal till the end of this season. So until then lets not say things that we cannot take back.

Francis, Mobley, Howard, Cato, Turkoglu and what is that point guard's name you got in the draft? Slipped my mind = Playoff Birth

Good Luck in the playoffs this year.

P.S Good luck with shaq he will know be your thorn in your teams side for a couple of years to come.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Reece will have to prove this summer he can handle the back up point postion. That position is wide open.


Don't forget about Tyronn Lue, he is a very good backup PG, and will probably get about 10-15mpg for Houston. I'd say that Gaines has the best shot of becoming Orlando's future backup SG. Eric Piatkowski never plays, and T-Mac will need someone to step in for about 8-10mpg. I'd say the Rockets are looking at their lineup like this right now...

PG: _____.....Tyronn Lue
SG: Tracy McGrady...Reece Gaines...Eric Piatkowski
SF: Jim Jackson...Bostjan Nachbar...Adrian Griffin
PF: Juwan Howard...Maurice Taylor...Clarence Weatherspoon
C: Yao Ming..._____


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Reece Gaines*



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> His shot is pretty slow and clunky. And the first thing I noticed the first time I saw him play was that he has a very high dribble. I thought he was going to get it stolen everytime he had the ball. And he looked very overwhelmed everytime he got on the court.
> ...


This is a great assement of gaines. 

He's going to need a lot of work to come around.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> 
> You're mistaken. You're in the Western Conference and traded away a crapload of your depth. We're in the Eastern Conference and we, well, have that depth. You now have the worst PG's in the league and a cancer as your starting PF. He can't gaurd Eastern PF's, what makes you think he'll still hold his own out there? If anything, it'll be much easier for us than you.
> 
> ...


----------

